# Beardies eating Daisies?



## turtle64 (May 19, 2011)

I happen to have a patch of wild Daisies growing in my side yard. Neither I nor my neighbor use any pesticides or artificial chemicals in our lawns. I was wondering if it would be safe to feed my beardy these flowers.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Do not quote me on this because I am not 100% 
but I am sure I have read that they can eat them, I just cannot for the life of me remember where I read that?
I am also sure that it is just the flower that can be eaten and not the stem?
I will take a little look threw some of my saved documents and see if its in there somewhere with the link?: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bearded Dragons are mainly carivorous and will eat a variety of insects: crickets, roaches, silkworms, mealworm, zophobas (super-mealworms), earthworms, locusts. A lot fo these can be ordered online if you can't find a pet shop that sells them. It's important to feed not just crickets but to vary the food as much as possible to ensure a balanced diet.

All insects should be gut-loaded first which means feeding them fruits or vegetables like apple or carrot for at least 24 hours before feeding them to the dragon. Use a calcium supplement to dust the insects at every other feeding.

Apart from insects, Bearded Dragons should be offered vegetables and some fruit. Even if the dragon doesn't touch the vegetables at first, you should do so - they will get a lot more vitamins that way and eventually they will learn to eat it. You can feed carrot, dandelion, chard (mangold), zucchini, daisies, green beans, papaya, mango, apple, pear, alfalfa (not the sprouts), parsley, basil, chick weed and many more. All vegetables and fruit should be shredded to make it easier for the draong to eat them (they don't chew very much).

Reptiles: Bearded dragon as a pet, bearded dragons, super mealworms

Yes they can eat them: victory:

by the way :welcome: to rfuk


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Bearded Dragons are mainly carivorous and will eat a variety of insects: crickets, roaches, silkworms, mealworm, zophobas (super-mealworms), earthworms, locusts. A lot fo these can be ordered online if you can't find a pet shop that sells them. It's important to feed not just crickets but to vary the food as much as possible to ensure a balanced diet.
> 
> All insects should be gut-loaded first which means feeding them fruits or vegetables like apple or carrot for at least 24 hours before feeding them to the dragon. Use a calcium supplement to dust the insects at every other feeding.
> 
> ...


not strictly true. As juveniles they are mainly carnnivorous, eating around 70% live foods to 30% veg, but as they get older they swap around to eating around 70% veg to 30% live foods.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Bearded Dragons can eat Daisy's, I give mine Daisy's a lot. After you pick them make sure that there is no stem and hold the Daisy under the faucet, have it cleaned from any type of chemicals or pesticides (even if you haven't sprayed pesticides or chemicals on your lawn it's better safe to do this, pesticides and chemicals can travel via the wind so even if you haven't sprayed your lawn you still might have the chemicals there).


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

As been said really mines loves them aswell and love dandilions heads aswell


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

LizardMama said:


> Bearded Dragons can eat Daisy's, I give mine Daisy's a lot. After you pick them make sure that there is no stem and hold the Daisy under the *faucet*, have it cleaned from any type of chemicals or pesticides (even if you haven't sprayed pesticides or chemicals on your lawn it's better safe to do this, pesticides and chemicals can travel via the wind so even if you haven't sprayed your lawn you still might have the chemicals there).


Its TAP god damn it :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Its TAP god damn it :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Its TAP god damn it :lol2:


Totally with you on this one! But if we're being pedantic (and I think we are:2thumb, it's actually running water that we need to hold it under!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't forget though that "daisy" is a very widely used name. It is a general name used to describe a lot of different plants. Mainly Bellis, Leucanthemum and margarites.

Its like when people say "have you got any forget-me-nots?". To this day I still don't know what one is. Theres about 10 different plants that people call a forget-me-not lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

thething84 said:


> not strictly true. As juveniles they are mainly carnnivorous, eating around 70% live foods to 30% veg, but as they get older they swap around to eating around 70% veg to 30% live foods.


I didn't write that :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't feed them avacado or rhubarb as it can be deadly for them, so I've read.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

reptolad said:


> Don't feed them avacado or rhubarb as it can be deadly for them, so I've read.


rhubarb directly is said to be toxic to alot of veg eating animals.
but It was not that long ago my vet stated that the leaves of a rhubarb plant can be eaten but not the rhubarb itself?

I am not encouraging it, but if it interests anyone and they are certain speak too your vet first: victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend feeding the leaves. In humans, the leaves are more toxic than the stalks (believe it or not, the stalks are toxic to us as well!). Humans would have to eat a lot of either to be poisoned, but reps may be somewhat more susceptible.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> I wouldn't recommend feeding the leaves. In humans, the leaves are more toxic than the stalks (believe it or not, the stalks are toxic to us as well!). Humans would have to eat a lot of either to be poisoned, but reps may be somewhat more susceptible.


 
yeah, thats why I said speak to your vet first...
the chances are there is never going to be a need to feed it anyways? 
I just thought it might interest you guys: victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> rhubarb directly is said to be toxic to alot of veg eating animals.
> but It was not that long ago my vet stated that the leaves of a rhubarb plant can be eaten but not the rhubarb itself?
> 
> I am not encouraging it, but if it interests anyone and they are certain speak too your vet first: victory:


i could be wrong but i have been told many times that it is the leaves of rhubharb that are toxic. to people too.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

talking toxic. mentioned above. Avocado is a deffo NO NO.
Apparently (and dont quote me) Humans are the only creatures able to eat quantities of Avocado with no effect.
I know to birds it is fatal. So no Avocado !!!

Any foodstuff taken from the garden must be well washed just in case some nasty stuff has gotten on it.

P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> i could be wrong but i have been told many times that it is the leaves of rhubharb that are toxic. to people too.


I have just been told that, but then I recently been told it was fine to feed the leaves to my iguana at the time too from my vet, now bearded dragons fruit and veg is similar to that of an iguanas. 
I never fed the leaves, nor rhubarb to any of my animals it was simply just a case of when I asked for some advice on him, diet wise and what other things, flower wise and plant wise I could include into his diet.

If this is true, what is concerning, is my vet is supposed to be this years number one reptile vet? 
Either way, guys if this is true just ignore what I said and dont feed it, because this has been pointed out I am having doubts myseelf now.
It was merely just a case of I wanted to share what I had been told: victory:


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

My beardie was out in the garden today and ate a daisy top was worried but glad i found this thread. The little bugger!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Go here for food info

http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html

Scroll down the page


Re forget me nots. These are family Boraginaceae, sub family boraginaceae, genus myosotis. There are loads of different species that come under this banner (can't remember how many) and all are called forget me nots. The ones I know as forget me nots have small purpley or blue flowers species name sylvatica.


----------

